# Canned Taco Soup



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Yesterday my daughter in law and I canned 24 qt jars of her Taco Soup. It was her first canning experience. Darlin girl was actually taking notes!!! God I love that girl!
Anyone want the taco soup recipe? Let me know- be glad to share.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What ... you didn't post it! What were you thinking ... 

Please share ... :2thumb:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

OK OK SHEESH!
If you are making it just to east over the next meal or two:
2 lg cans of chopped tomatoes and green chilis
1 lg can cut up tomatoes
1 can pinto bns
1 can black bns
1 can kidney beans
1 chopped onion 
1 1/2 - 2 lbs of hamburger
1 envelope of taco seasoning
1 envelope of powdered ranch dressing
1/2 - 1 qt water (i use boullion in it)
Brown the meat and the onions and add together with the taco seasoning
add all the rest and bring to a boil. Turn off the heat- add the envelope of ranch dressing and stir well.
Serve

A little difference when canned and here's why.. often if you try to RECAN something, you pick up the taste of the can in the food. I do still use the canned tomatoes/chili's and tomatoes though.

To can it.. the ingredients are the same except I use 2 lbs of each kind of beans- cooked, 
10 lbs of hamb
6 large onions
3 lg cans of tomatoes and chilis and 
3 cans of tomatoes
4 envelopes of both the taco seasoning and the ranch dressing powder

This made 24 qts for us, which we split between us

Lemme warn ya about something, this soup is definately addicting


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:thankyou:

Can't wait to make it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> OK OK SHEESH!
> If you are making it just to east over the next meal or two:
> 2 lg cans of chopped tomatoes and green chilis
> 1 lg can cut up tomatoes
> ...


 How long do you cook it and I guess its under 10lb.s of pressure?

I may come back to this one after i get some meat canned.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Pressure can it for 90 mins at 10 lbs pressure


----------



## ahdavis (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you think I could substiute the HB for Turkey and what do you think about adding some whole kernal corn?


----------

